# Jordan B Peterson on SA



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

I found this interesting and had to share it with you.






He links to Jordan's full 2 hour vid but this bit is specifically about SA and I thought it was helpful in how he starts with judgment and moves to drawing your attention to others rather than the judgments inside.

Hope it helps a little.


----------



## Yoyoyoyo (Oct 6, 2012)

This is great.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Interesting video but it won't apply to everyone. It's tempting to say SA is..., people with SA feel like...,but the truth is that everybody doesn't fit into a neat little box, the majority might but not everyone. The danger being that when you assert that all of group X is a certain way you instantly alienate any exceptions to the "rule". You end up with people who mean well simply confirming the belief that you don't belong, as you're supposed to be like this or that but you know you aren't.

That's not how my SA works and I doubt I'm the only one, my response has always been to look outwards and collect information to work with. Which I would agree is good advice, if I wasn't that kind of person I'd probably still be socially inept.

So, if you are a floor gazer you should try looking up, even if your fears are confirmed at least you'll know what to work on.


----------

